# Proaquatic - new store with lots of hardware and dry goods



## Proaquatic (Mar 5, 2015)

SALE of LED lights and lamps, filters, bioballs, and many more stuff.

You can check some of our items at www.proaquatic.ca or come visit us at:

Proaquatic
585 Middlefield Road, Unit 12A
Scarborough, ON M1V 4Y5


----------

